# Funny Vizsla faces!



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

Thought I would share some of the strange looks Baja gives us. Feel free to add your own funny face pics here.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awww... So cute... The "Elvis Lip"!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Look Mac a rainbow!

What is a rain bow?


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

When Astro was a puppy...


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Not mine but a funny puppy face.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess she didn't like the beach so much...


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Oh Liesel has so many!! I love how expressive Vizslas are.
My favourite is probably her sassy face, which she's been working on since she was small...


















And I quite like this old one too, a kind of 'and what is THAT' kind of face...


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This one of Cash always makes me laugh


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

My computer will not let me save the edit where zoomed and enlarged this, so you will have to click on it. 

She was super hot from playing and threw herself down with a sigh into the cool water. She made a happy face and then this one........


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

All from the same outing, no less. =)
What a little drama queen.


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

The noble Vizsla..... engaging in gratuitous puppy cuteness.











Click the link for the video:

http://s120.photobucket.com/user/tech_dog/media/terra_zpsf248ec60.mp4.html


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Scout loves life!


----------



## Baja (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome pictures!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Love this thread! Liesel's got such attitude!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Enough pictures just let me run already!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

love the faces they make!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

It's Just a Tongue!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Love her silly faces 

It's clear to me after viewing some of the other funny Vizsla face pics that the "elvis lip" as we call it is a V thing


----------



## LaFollette (Aug 16, 2013)

Our new puppy, Amy at 14 weeks. We got her 2 weeks ago- it will be three weeks on Saturday. First time puppy owner, with my husband and I. She is hyper! This forum helps a lot!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, LaFollette!! ;D

Amy is a cutie pie!! Looks like she had plenty of exercise for a little puppy, at least on that day.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Not Bailey, but this is what I use for my Yahoo tag line for comments.

RBD


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Temps were registering over 100 and this was W's face -- "you don't seriously want to walk around the block again, DO YOU?"


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Silly faces while playing fetch.
O and she always has her tongue hanging to the side


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Had to crop myself from the photo 
This is when you try to make a vizsla pose for the camera


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the face Ruby makes when I ask her if she wants a sweet potato (her favorite treat).


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Freeze dried liver treats are among his favorites...


----------

